# Elderberries



## Ernest T Bass (May 22, 2012)

The elderberries started blooming here in Tennessee about a week or so ago. These are across the road from me.


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2012)

So far we don't have any blooms here in PA, well at least I don't and none at our camp


----------



## LanMan (May 22, 2012)

I have been watching them over here in the other side of tenneesee as well. Unfortunatly I won't be down here to harvest them like I did last year. Luckly I do know where there are a few stands of them in KY. 
I have to find some Blackberries in KY as well.


----------



## TJsBasement (May 22, 2012)

All the brambles are going crazy here, I don't know what elderberries look like (yet) so not sure on that one.


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> All the brambles are going crazy here, I don't know what elderberries look like (yet) so not sure on that one.


 
do a search on elderberries, I have posted a couple of pics and if you can't find them pm me.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 22, 2012)

LanMan, blackberries are red here.
Semper Fi


----------



## Luc (May 23, 2012)

Make elderflower wine !!!
And lots of it.

Last year I made 60 liter and there is none left.
This year I plan to make more.

You can find my recipe here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/05/vlierbloesemwijn-2-elderflowerwine-2.html

And use this method to harvest, really the easiest way to harvest them:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/05/vlierbloemen-oogsten-elderflower.html

Luc


----------



## Deezil (May 23, 2012)

If you make elderflower wine.. You dont get elderberries do ya?


----------



## Teaser (May 23, 2012)

Elderflower are starting to bloom here too cant wait to pick them. Quite a few bushes on the field at the back of me so will be enough to Di elderberry later.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I found em, the main stalks are lighter color like a maple but the smaller fruit stems are greenish now, I'm guessing the stems will develop the identifying dark purple as the fruit does or am I totally wrong on this whole thing and that's some funky poison ivy crap and I shouldn't have touched it.


----------



## Teaser (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks like elderflower but not mam flowers


----------



## Teaser (Jun 5, 2012)

Although there does not seem to be.many flowers on the bush in pic


----------



## Teaser (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are the.ones I picked if of helps


----------



## pjd (Jun 5, 2012)

[QUOTE
I think I found em, the main stalks are lighter color like a maple but the smaller fruit stems are greenish now, I'm guessing the stems will develop the identifying dark purple as the fruit does or am I totally wrong on this whole thing and that's some funky poison ivy crap and I shouldn't have touched it.[/QUOTE]

TJ, I don't think those are elderberries. They are not poison Ivy either. The leaves are wrong and the flower cluster is wrong. I am not sure what you have but do not expect elderberries.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with Phil. I have seen those many same flowers many times andgot all excited only to find out they were something esle. They grow in the same areas the Elderberries do along the roads near tree lines and under power lines.


----------



## Teaser (Jun 5, 2012)

On a closer look I think u are right tj elderflower are in clusters but the flower looks similar


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 5, 2012)

I found about 7 of them plants in among some neglected privacy bush that runs the length of the property ~ 200' no one lived on the property a really long time and the bushes got about 25' tall and super spindly. I'll let them fruit or whatever they do and see what comes about. I have bigger more umbrella looking flower clusters but my phone will not get a good picture up that high.


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2012)

Tj, the pic you posted are not elderberries, there is a bush out there that is very similar to elderberries but the berries are bigger when they are formed and the birds will not touch them. I follow what the birds do, if they don't touch them, neither will I. 

here is a link to a pic I posted on elderberries:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/elderberries-7552/


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 5, 2012)

Ours are starting to really bloom this past weekend, we lost them last spring to some fungus but this year our spring was warmer and drier and they are blooming big time to make up for last year. I have some pics on my webpage if you want to know what they look like. Just dont go picking pokeberries! Cracked


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 5, 2012)

Not elderberries, only 4 flower petals, leaves are very wrong, here is a link to some of our elderberry bushes, leaves and closeup of flowers and how to help tell when they are ripe.

http://www.oatmealjack.com/Elderberries/ElderberriesFlowers.html




TJsBasement said:


> View attachment 4538
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 5, 2012)

Julie said:


> .........,,,birds will not touch them. I follow what the birds do, if they don't touch them, neither will I.



Best survival lesson I have gotten in a long time, out in the woods "look at all these berries and the birds just leave them alone, we have food now" 

Thanks Julie, guess I'll just be watching. Good news is cutting the bushes out opened up about 95% more light to them so something's gonna happen.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 5, 2012)

Cracked thats the best indicator pictures I have seen yet, and ya thats definitely not what I have, the flowers are all wrong. Thanks guys you saved the day AGAIN.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 6, 2012)

So now I can ask what is your avatar, a zebra leg, a pile of books, ice cream sandwhiches? CC


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 6, 2012)

Tree wrapped with a palm frond. It was at a luau and I liked it so I snapped a picture.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 6, 2012)

Where was the luau?


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a few years ago and we did 2, Paradise Cove and one at the hotel, I believe this was at the hotel, I'm coming up blank with what hotel or even island ATM but I could PM or chat about anything we did. I'll get the name after wifey gets back.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 4, 2012)

We can't figure out where the luau was, we think Maui but not completely sure. 

Hey that picture I posted a while ago I'm being told that is dogwood tree, the one with 4 pedal flowers. 

Let me try again, is this elderberry. It has five pedals on the flower, the leaves look like cherry but kinda wild and thicker.


----------



## BobF (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like elder to me!


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes this looks like elderberry, here is a pic of the elderberry that grows in my backyard. You know if you would just come to the party on Sat. I can show you elderberries in person!!!!!!!


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 4, 2012)

Wish I could Julie, one of these days, I hope to be around for a while. I'm just not sure how you guys do it with kids and everything, I can't find half enough time to do the stuff I absolutely have too let along enjoy. Sorry enough b!tching now. 

Thanks for confirming guys. I really have been looking and come to find out they are growing right beside my father in laws barn. For some reason all the outdoor people I know have no idea what elder look like, every single one said "Oh my mom/gram used to make elderberry jam that was excellent" but not one of the 6 people I asked had any idea what the plant looked like. We will keep an eye on them now, when we was looking my FiL got all excited when I said I think they are elderberry.


----------

